# New Coffee Shop at Lyndhurst - Forest Edge Roasting



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Found this place after doing a bit of googling, the reason for the googling is that I picked up some of their coffee beans from a garden centre about 20 miles away and have to admit I was quite impressed with the beans not only because they tasted good (if you like medium/dark roasts) but also because despite it being a garden centre the roast date was 2 weeks old.

The coffee shop is one of those "blink and you will miss it" if driving through as it is right at the top of Lyndhurst bank just down from the Church but once you get inside it is quite big and airy with lots of comfy chairs. Also, noted a dog bowl and matts so either caters for very rough kids or potentially a dog or two. What dominated my attention however was the big roaster at the back of the shop and they also had a selection of roasts on offer (ground or full beans) all with dates between 1 and 2 weeks so nearly already nicely rested.

Coffee wise, couldn't fault it - I do tend to use one or two coffee roasters at any one time so looks like I need to replace one as they are really nice with a good selection. Think they have a website too where they deliver but for me it's easier to pop in and collect if I need some beans in a hurry which are already nearly rested.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@RazorliteX - ha! I actually went to this coffee shop a few weeks back. nice place, but the coffee wasn't for me.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

@MediumRoastSteam Ah that's a shame, I'm more into the blend stuff as opposed to SOs but had to admit it was pretty good going and nearly one of the best I've tried so far.

Just goes to show how subjective it is


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

RazorliteX said:


> Just goes to show how subjective it is


 I agree! It's a very subjective thing. I was chatting to the lady there, but she was training someone, so didn't want to take her time.

don't get me wrong, I'd definitely go back if I go back there! For sure! The coffee was roasted on the darker side (medium/dark I'd say).


----------

